# Nikon drops its first FF STM lens



## ahsanford (Jul 11, 2017)

Nikon launches a 'non-L 70-300 IS' lens of its own, its first with a stepping motor:

https://petapixel.com/2017/07/10/nikons-new-70-300mm-vr-lens-first-fx-lens-stepping-motor/

- A


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 11, 2017)

I was surprised to read that Nikon also launched a 70-300mm _DX_ (crop) lens a while ago, instead of a more "traditional" 55-whatever.


----------

